# Pillow lines?



## Technine Icon (Jan 15, 2009)

Nah sorry. I live on the East Coast, I don't even know what real powder is.


----------



## Rocan (Dec 3, 2008)

what are these things?

sounds steezy as hell... =D


----------



## Guest (Feb 4, 2009)

Snowolf said:


> As for doing them, first check your conditions before dropping. There should be some kind of a firm base under the pow so you don`t bottom out onto the rocks, logs or other foundation.


What's the best way to do this? If you check one pillow and there's a good base under the powder, is it pretty safe to assume that the rest of them are in similar shape?


----------



## tomtom88 (Nov 13, 2008)

Rocan said:


> what are these things?
> 
> sounds steezy as hell... =D


to answer your question


----------



## Guest (Feb 4, 2009)

Thanks! I'm probably going on a guided backcountry tour later this month and hoping to come across some pillows.

And sweet pic!


----------



## Rocan (Dec 3, 2008)

*jaw drops*

that is some crazy ass back country!


----------

